# Dance studios to rent???



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can rent a dance studio in Benalmadena/fuengirola area??
I was looking at the units in the fuengirola market area to day as i know there is a line dancing class in one of these but i could not find a number to contact on any of them.

Any suggestions would be greatly received.


Thankyou

Adele


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest that you contact an estate/letting agent. One who deals with commercial premises if possible????

Jo xxx


----------



## adele303 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks JoJo,

Adele x


----------

